# Covid 19 Payment & Jobseekers Benefit



## PeterD37 (6 Apr 2020)

Hi All, a question from a relation I can't answer! 
My cousin was getting JB and working whatever shifts she could in a hospitality business that has ceased all operations. She was paid until the end of March (1 weeks wages and 1 weeks holiday pay) but didn't submit her Jobseekers forms for these two weeks as she applied for the Covid -19 payment instead. 

She wasn't aware that work were paying her for the last two weeks of March when she submitted her application. 

She was turned down for the payment today but isn't sure if it was because she was paid or because she was on JB. If she doesn't receive the €350, it will be quite difficult to make ends meet.


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2020)

It may be down to her attempting to claim for a period during which she was also getting paid by her employer. Casual employees who were on Jobseekers and lost all work as a result of COVID-19 are eligible.


----------



## PeterD37 (14 Apr 2020)

Many Thanks Leo. You were correct as the non-payment was due to dates she was paid. All sorted now, many thanks


----------



## kitty81 (30 Apr 2020)

Could I jump on this thread and ask another covid 19 payment query please. My husband has been working at home since the pandemic started and only this week have we looked at his weekly wage slips. We hadn't been prompted to check them as the net amount to the bank account has not changed, which we are very grateful for.

Looking at the wage slip now though and we see a Covid 19 payment of €350 - he had never signed up for any sort of payment as he is still working as normal, albeit from home now instead. His overall net wage is the same...

I'm not sure if this is to do with the subsidy scheme or not but I thought that would amount to 70% of his wage (which is more than €350).

Has anyone any idea what payment he is actually getting?


----------



## Sunny (30 Apr 2020)

It's the wage subsidy scheme. It is *UP* to 70% of the average weekly wage with the applicable upper limit i.e. €350/410 etc. The employer is obviously topping up the rest. I am amazed that the employer hasn't told you this. There is a potential tax liability for this payment at the end of the year so you will need to confirm.


----------



## kitty81 (30 Apr 2020)

Thank you Sunny. I suspected there might be a tax liability at the end of the year now. Not a word was mentioned to him so very disappointed by that. I'll get him to look into it further with his employer! Thanks again


----------

